# MES40 racks needed



## tsapp (Nov 8, 2020)

I just picked up a MES 40 that had no racks.  The guys wife accidentally sold them on a garage sale.  My smoker model is 20072612 and the rack part# is 9007120012 and they measure 19 5/8 X 12 1/4.  Would anyone know where I could purchase some or would someone have any from an old unit that I could purchase?


----------



## cmayna (Nov 8, 2020)

If you google "Masterbuilt MES 40 grates",  you'll find lots of choices.   Just be sure to confirm the dimensions.


----------



## tag0401 (Nov 8, 2020)

Contact masterbuilt or if you know someone that works with metal you may be able to get some made.


----------



## tsapp (Nov 8, 2020)

tag0401 said:


> Contact masterbuilt or if you know someone that works with metal you may be able to get some made.


Masterbuilt's website says out of stock.  I found 1 pair on Amazon and ordered them but they won't be here until December sometime.  I did think about having some cut from expanded metal
but if I could find the ones that it should have it would be great.  I was hoping maybe someone had a unit that had seen better days that might have a rack or two.


----------



## tsapp (Nov 8, 2020)

cmayna said:


> If you google "Masterbuilt MES 40 grates",  you'll find lots of choices.   Just be sure to confirm the dimensions.


Thank you I will try that again.


----------



## tsapp (Nov 11, 2020)

I got lucky and scored another MES40 that had the racks and everything else.  The only problem is the covers over the buttons are wore out / gone  but I now have a spare parts unit
If someone need something for one hit me up.


----------



## tag0401 (Nov 11, 2020)

tsapp said:


> I got lucky and scored another MES40 that had the racks and everything else.  The only problem is the covers over the buttons are wore out / gone  but I now have a spare parts unit
> If someone need something for one hit me up.


Glad you were able to find what you needed


----------

